# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  ¡Volved todos!

## ben-amar

Estimados amigos: comienzan las vacaciones de Seamana Santa y os deseo que las difruteis a tope como mejor os parezca. Desde aquí, entre las provincias de Córdoba, Malaga y Sevilla, a los pies del Genil (este año encabritado) os envío un saludo a todos. :Wink: 
A los nuevos (como yo), a los veteranos, moderadores, los entendidos y profesionales (de los que deseo aprender) y en especial a los que este año han sufrido estas atipicas lluvias y las avenidas de los rios. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
A todos os pido (como la dgt) prudencia y, por favor, volved todos :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

Como dice el compañero, prudencia en las carreteras y en los desplazamientos cortos.

Hace dos semanas pude ver el motorista fallecido en Ambite, y se me pusieron los pelos de punta, hacía años que no veía alguno.

Que volvamos todos.

----------


## jlois

Me parece un buen pensamiento y sobretodo un buen deseo por tu parte Ben-amar y al que yo tambien me sumo...Volved todos.
En esta semana santa que por lo que veo va a venir un poco alterada climatológicamente hablando muchos, entre ellos me considero yo uno más, se recorrerán media España para buscar , en mi caso, esas tierras natales con sus embalses, y con esas personas que gracias a embalses.net he podido conocer, pues bien, todos deberemos tener prudencia , calma y poner atención en disfrutar de cada momento sin con ello minimizar el cuidado en la conducción por esas carreteras.
Bien dicho, Ben-amar...volved todos.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias por la iniciativa ben-amar.
Esta Semana Santa seguro que muchísimos foreros se van a lanzar a buscar las mejores fotos de ríos y embalses.
A todos os pido mucho cuidado en la carretera y en la montaña, disfrutad sin prisas, relajados y hacer muchas fotos que luego todos podremos ver :Wink: 
Y a los que nos toca currar pues resignación y ya encontraremos algún hueco para hacer alguna escapadita cercana :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo
Sergi

----------


## REEGE

Yo también me sumo a la iniciativa y pido a los foreros que vengan como los reyes magos, cargados de material, para que los que trabajamos, disfrutemos de buenas fotos y sabidurias nuevas...
un saludo amigos y cuidado con la carretera!!! :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## REEGE

Volded Todos Chicos!!!!!!!!!

Cuidado con la carretera que a 110 km/h también hay accidentes y el foro os necesita!!!
Disfrutad éstos días de los días libres y la Semana Santa y no olvideis éste lema:

Cuidado con la Carretera y valorar la vida.....

----------


## Luján

Por mi parte, no voy a ir a ningún sitio en especial.

El sábado tendré mi salida semanal, que se ha retrasado por nuestra nueva "hijita" (hay que ver cómo crece), y poco más.


Pero digo lo mismo:

Lo importante es Volver.

----------


## jlois

Parece mentira, un año desde que llegaban estas fechas y en las que yo tenía mucho programado que al final aun fué más de lo planeado, y eso que el mal tiempo fue benigno conmigo jejeje...
Este año, el mensaje iniciado por el amigo Ben Amar, vuelve a ser de grna importancia, volved todos...sí, cargados de imágenes, de comentarios, de nuevos y viejos lugares por descubrir...

En mi caso este año la ruta vuelve a ser un tanto especial, primero me llevará por el norte pero hacia el miércoles girará bruscamente hacia Cáceres, los recuerdos de mi niñez me llevarán si todo va bien a Cedillo..así que , disfrutad de estos días y la carretera tomarla con tranquilidad, que las vacaciones son para ir con mucha calma...ningun jefe os meterá prisa jejeje...

Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## ben-amar

> Parece mentira, un año desde que llegaban estas fechas y en las que yo tenía mucho programado que al final aun fué más de lo planeado, y eso que el mal tiempo fue benigno conmigo jejeje...
> Este año, el mensaje iniciado por el amigo Ben Amar, vuelve a ser de grna importancia, volved todos...sí, cargados de imágenes, de comentarios, de nuevos y viejos lugares por descubrir...
> 
> En mi caso este año la ruta vuelve a ser un tanto especial, primero me llevará por el norte pero hacia el miércoles girará bruscamente hacia Cáceres, los recuerdos de mi niñez me llevarán si todo va bien a Cedillo..así que , disfrutad de estos días y la carretera tomarla con tranquilidad, que las vacaciones son para ir con mucha calma...ningun jefe os meterá prisa jejeje...
> 
> Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona sur de Lugo.
> 
> Jose Luis.


Tambien yo he pensado en este mensaje, como en cada periodo de vacaciones o puentes en los que los desplazamientos se cuentan por millones, mas de 14 previstos para estas fiestas.
Como Tú dices, este mensaje no caduca nunca; recordarlo todos, "es mejor llegar un poco mas tarde que no llegar" y "¡mucho ojo con los deplazamientos cortitos!", no bajeis la guardia y digo como comence:

¡¡¡*VOLVED TODOS*!!! :Smile:  :Smile: 

Un abrazo a todos desde Cordoba

----------


## sergi1907

Yo no voy a ningún sitio, excepto alguna escpada de los sábados. El resto trabajo todos los días.

Así que los que salgáis a la carretera, mucho cuidado y precaución, que aquí os estaremos esperando.

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Eso, eso, no os olvideis que lo importante es volvwer a casa, y poder compartir como siempre los buenos momentos, con la familia, los amigos; compartir las fotos de embalses....
Ojito con los desplazamientos en carretera y sobre todo si hay mal tiempo.
Y recordad: 
*"Mejor tarde que nunca"*

----------


## perdiguera

El viaje a donde siempre, familias y pueblos de cada uno, tendrá esta vez una experiencia nueva, espero volver para contárosla, aunque otro quizá se adelante.
Como dice el lema de Ben ¡volvamos todos!.

----------


## FEDE

Pues lo dicho, cuidadín con la carretera y como dice Ángel ¡¡Volver todos!! que el lunes 25 pasare lista y espero encontraros a todos por aquí con las camaras cargadas de fotos  :Big Grin:  buen viaje a todos los que difrutéis de unos días de descanso.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Yo, el martes, me voy a Lisboa  :Big Grin:  ; pero es por trabajo  :Embarrassment:

----------


## santy

> Yo, el martes, me voy a Lisboa  ; pero es por trabajo


Pues ya sabes colega, cuidadín con la carretera :Wink: , y aunque sea por trabajo, si puedes disfruta del viaje.
Un abrazo y buen viaje.

----------


## sergi1907

> Yo, el martes, me voy a Lisboa  ; pero es por trabajo


Pues aunque sea por trabajo, estás obligado a traernos algunas fotillos :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Y sobre todo mucho cuidado.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Hay unas riberas por las que paso siempre, intentare traer algo.  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

Hoy comienza la fase en que mas desplazamientos se preveen, entre este mediodia y mañana, ya que es cuando la mayoria coge su descanso y es fiesta mañana jueves en muchos sitios.
Tomadlo con calma los que os tengais que desplazar y haced el favor de regresar todos, y de una pieza  :Wink: .
El lunes/martes os quiero aqui a todos.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## perdiguera

> Hoy comienza la fase en que mas desplazamientos se preveen, entre este mediodia y mañana, ya que es cuando la mayoria coge su descanso y se fiesta mañana jueves en muchos sitios.
> Tomadlo con calma los que os tengais que desplazar y haced el favor de regresar todos, y de una pieza .
> El lunes/martes os quiero aqui a todos.


Yo no volveré hasta el jueves 28.
Pero espero volver de una pieza.
Que paséis muy buenas fiestas, aunque sean pasadas por agua.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sobre todo tened cuidado en la carretera con el mal tiempo, que para mañana y para el Viernes se esperan muchas lluvias.

----------


## perdiguera

Bueno, mi primer mensaje al cabo de 9 días es para deciros que ya estoy por aquí como os prometí. Ahora, con un poco de paciencia iré subiendo fotos del encuentro que tuve con Luján y contestando a otros foreros las preguntas que me han ido haciendo.
Un saludo y bien hallados.

----------


## REEGE

*Ya estamos a 1 de Agosto de 2011......**Cuidado con la carretera... Y VOLDED TODOS!!!!*Cargaditos de fotos y noticias para éste gran foro en época de estiaje...

----------


## ben-amar

Haced caso, chicos. Disfrutad de esas merecidisimas vacaciones, Poneos "tostaos" como churrascos pasados de fuego o como "gambones" guiris, refescaos por dentro y por fuera, cargaos de trastos inutiles todos los dias, como mulas, para pelearos por un trocito de arena y poder meter, aunque solo sea, un pie en el mar, visitad nuestros famosos y deseados chiringuitos  de forma reiterada todos los dias, sin perder detalle de toda su
carta de "pseudo-comestibles" y .............


Cuidado con la carretera... Y VOLDED TODOS!!!!

----------


## sergi1907

Disfrutad todos de las vacaciones y acordaros de traer algún reportaje para los que nos toca trabajar todo el mes.

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

> Disfrutad todos de las vacaciones y acordaros de traer algún reportaje para los que nos toca trabajar todo el mes.
> Saludos


Eso, eso a los que nos toca trabajar todo el mes de Agosto, nos conformamos con poder disfrutar de unos bonitos y refrescantes reportajes... :Embarrassment: 
Haced caso a Sergi y traedlos!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jlois

Empieza una época en la que habrá una masiva estampida jejeje, para pillar primera linea de playa o atisbar esa montaña, o buscar ese rincón que a buen seguro será delicioso plasmar en una imagen ...pero lo más importante , lo que verdaderamente es importante es ese mensaje del amigo Ben-Amar que nunca pasará de moda...Volved todos!

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## FEDE

Hola amigos  :Smile: 

Desearos a todos unas buenisimas vacaciones y como dice el amigo Ángel volved todos, y si puede ser, cargaditos de fotos para el foro mejor  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Buenas vacaciones de Semana Santa a todos y para los que salgáis en coche:
PRECAUCIÓN Y UNA COSA... VOLVED A CASA TODOS!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ben-amar

Todos nos merecemos un descanso ya y tratar de, por unos dias, olvidarnos de esta puñetera economia que nos trae de cabeza.
Aprovechad al  maximo estos dias y gozad con la familia y amigos.
Tal como se comenzo este hilo, muchos tendran que desplazarse para reunirse con familia, visitar viejos y nuevos lugares, etc. pero, repito  de nuevo:


VOLVED TODOS.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## suer

Bueno, yo ya he vuelto. Menuda leche he visto a la vuelta en la N340 en la altura de la Aldea.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aunque lo he puesto en otro hilo, yo también estoy ya en casa tras mi periplo por tierras burgalesas. Por supuesto cargadito de fotos de montañas, ríos, embalses y edificios, fundamentalmente de ámbito eclesiástico.

----------


## sergi1907

Bienvenido de nuevo, aunque siempre has estado en contacto.

Ya estamos esperando esa batería de fotos :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Bienvenido de nuevo, aunque siempre has estado en contacto.


Al final sí tenía conexión wifi, pero hasta que no estuve allí no lo sabía  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sergi1907

Nosotros el sábado vamos al fútbol, Huesca-Almería.

Si el día se da bien, traeré fotos de un embalse del que aún no tenemos.

----------


## ben-amar

Al final, yo no he salido a donde queria (cosas del tiempo y la lluvia tan deseada) pero estare dando vueltas por aqui; a ver lo que nos vamos encontrando.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues yo salgo esta tarde hacia el Sureste y no vuelvo, si las cosas salen como tengo planeadas, hasta el sábado 14. Intentaré estar lo menos desconectado posible.

----------


## REEGE

> Pues yo salgo esta tarde hacia el Sureste y no vuelvo, si las cosas salen como tengo planeadas, hasta el sábado 14. Intentaré estar lo menos desconectado posible.


No paras, eh?? jejeje Eso es bueno ya que además de seguir al pie del cañón, después nos vienes con grandes reportajes... Y no te digo que cuidado con la carretera, porque sé que lo tienes!!!
Un fuerte abrazo y ya veremos lo que nos traes de ese viaje.

----------


## perdiguera

> No paras, eh?? jejeje Eso es bueno ya que además de seguir al pie del cañón, después nos vienes con grandes reportajes... Y no te digo que cuidado con la carretera, porque sé que lo tienes!!!
> Un fuerte abrazo y ya veremos lo que nos traes de ese viaje.


Pocas cosas, pues el viaje se ha modificado por motivos familiares y no tengo tiempo ni para hacer una escapada a Tous y Escalona.
Tampoco en Murcia podré ir a Crevillente, Elche y Elda que tenía previsto.
La próxima vez será.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Compañero yo iré a Chipiona esta tarde, un poquito de playa, un paseito, el café.
Espero estar tranquilo en familia.
Un saludo a todos y cuidado con las carreteras.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Pues yo la semana que viene me voy a "Lo Pagán", una pedanía de San Pedro del Pinatar, al lado del Mar Menor. Estaré desde este próximo lunes hasta el jueves, el viernes o el sábado (no lo se bíen todavía)
Intentaré leeros desde el móvil, y si me es posible, escribiros algo. Haré todas las fotos que pueda y os las traeré, aunque no me pueda llevar la Canon. Ah, me daré algún "capuzón" en el agua por vosotros jeje

Espero que vosotros paseis una buena semana, sea donde sea, y... _Cuidado con el coche_!!

*¡¡¡VOLVED TODOS!!!*

Saludos cordiales a todos!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hola a todos. Pues yo la semana que viene me voy a "Lo Pagán", una pedanía de San Pedro del Pinatar, al lado del Mar Menor. Estaré desde este próximo lunes hasta el jueves, el viernes o el sábado (no lo se bíen todavía)
> Intentaré leeros desde el móvil, y si me es posible, escribiros algo. Haré todas las fotos que pueda y os las traeré, aunque no me pueda llevar la Canon. Ah, me daré algún "capuzón" en el agua por vosotros jeje
> 
> Espero que vosotros paseis una buena semana, sea donde sea, y... _Cuidado con el coche_!!
> 
> *¡¡¡VOLVED TODOS!!!*
> 
> Saludos cordiales a todos!!


Pues que te lo pases bien, eches muchas fotos... y veas muchos bikinis  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

A disfrutar ceheginero joven :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Disfrutad todos los que os vais de vacaciones!!! Pero eso sí... cuidado con la carretera, los excesos, los baños... Y con los recortes... no gastéis mucho!!!!
Nosotros igual con un poquillo de suerte nos iremos 3 días a la playa a últimos de mes!!
Pasalo bien Ceheginero.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Uy!
Que lo pases bien Juanjo  :Wink: 
Probablemente me vaya todo el mes de Agosto para mi pueblo.

----------


## REEGE

Como dice el hilo, Volved todos. Cuidado con la carretera y ya sabéis a revelar los carretes de vuestras fotos y a enseñar todo lo relacionado con EMBALSES.NET
Disfrutar lo que queda de vacaciones y cuidadín con las carreteras.
Saludos para todos.

----------


## ben-amar

> Como dice el hilo, Volved todos. Cuidado con la carretera y ya sabéis a revelar los carretes de vuestras fotos y a enseñar todo lo relacionado con EMBALSES.NET
> Disfrutar lo que queda de vacaciones y cuidadín con las carreteras.
> Saludos para todos.


Muy bien, Reege. y a todos, ¡ojo, que paso lista a la vuelta! Os quiero a todos de regreso  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

El lunes todos aquí, no puede faltar nadie.
Así que mucho cuidado con los desplazamientos.

----------


## Luján

> El lunes todos aquí, no puede faltar nadie.
> Así que mucho cuidado con los desplazamientos.


Algunos el martes, que el lunes es fiesta en algunos sitios.

Otros, será el martes cuando empecemos el viaje.

----------


## perdiguera

> El lunes todos aquí, no puede faltar nadie.
> Así que mucho cuidado con los desplazamientos.


El lunes yo no entraré casi seguro en el foro, pero si quieres decir que vayamos todos a Vilaseca tendrás que hacer sitio.

----------


## ben-amar

¡ojo que la advertencia es cierta!

----------

